# A manga site is closing down D:



## Splych (Jul 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "There is an end to everything, to good things as well."
> 
> It pains me to announce that this is the last week of manga reading on "insert manga site" (!!). Manga publishers have recently changed their stance on manga scanlations and made it clear that they no longer approve of it. We have decided to abide by their wishes, and remove all manga content (regardless of licensing status) from the site. The removal of content will happen gradually (so you can at least finish some of the outstanding reading you have), but we expect all content to be gone by early next week (RIP OM July 2010).
> 
> ...



Source: the manga site itself.

--

oh no, my weekly manga source is gone =[
someone PM me other sources cause "insert manga site" is gonna be gone [i read Bleach, Naruto, Hitman Reborn and Fairy Tail]

*EDIT: please edit title mods if necessary . i have edited the post but it's just the title that needs editing.*


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

You're late mate plus don't give the name it's a rule break


----------



## .Chris (Jul 26, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!! yeah, i already know that, but thanks anyway. WHERE WOULD I GET MY MANGA WITHOUT BUYING?! my library sucks..........


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 26, 2010)

Get a life, are you really that addicted?!


----------



## Jax (Jul 26, 2010)

"Stream" your "Manga"s. Or ask a cunning "Fox" where to find them.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 26, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Get a life, are you really that addicted?!


If you don't have nothing nice to say don't say anything at all and for a moment I tought it was Naruto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT : I tought you were talking about magna like : One Piece, Naruto, Full Metal Alchemist, ect. sorry


----------



## Splych (Jul 26, 2010)

am i late? oh well, forum is now informed~

@Canon - yeah i am. it's a weekly thing to do, but now that these news came up, maybe not.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 26, 2010)

I've seen at least two threads about it. Feel free to search for it, and not mention the site by name.

kthnx.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 26, 2010)

well i stop use that site long ago since i know a site that update 1-2 days BEFOR this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(guessing i will get alot of PM's -.-)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 26, 2010)

One Manga may have been good but there are other sites.
Like *****fox.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2010)

This has already been posted a couple of times.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 26, 2010)

Not only is this old news, but a bunch of you who replied felt in necessary to give out obvious hints on where to find alternative sources for manga. 

Hence closed thread and warns galore.



Spoiler








hi Dave!


----------

